# Lamictal



## sgoule01 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My doctor wants to start me on a mood stabilizer called "Lamictal" ... it will supposedly help me with the panic I get from the DP.

I was wondering if anybody had experience with mood stabilizers? do they make the DP worse by numbing your feelings?


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

I haven't taken Lamictal but I've heard from some that it can help with dp itself.


----------



## travellight (Jan 21, 2009)

I took it for a few weeks and really liked it. I felt more stable and like myself. However, it did have side effects. Like I was constantly out of breath. But that just could have been me.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I want to try this med. I'm going to ask for it when I see my psych next week. I'm just scared of the rash.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> I want to try this med. I'm going to ask for it when I see my psych next week. I'm just scared of the rash.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Tegretol and Lamictal are the same thing? If so, I also want to hear your experience with it. 
Sgoule01, my doc wantes me to try it too. I know that this med is used also in treatment of epilepsy. This is weird. Can anyone explain the connection to epilepsy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

EverDream said:


> Tegretol and Lamictal are the same thing?


No Tegretol is carbamazapine.....I used to take Tegretol and found it very helpful. Both are anti seizure meds I think but are also useful for stabilizing mood...


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

EverDream said:


> I know that this med is used also in treatment of epilepsy. This is weird. Can anyone explain the connection to epilepsy?


Temporal lobe epilepsy can present with depersonalization and derealization. The idea here is that DP/DR might be caused by abnormal neural activity not unlike that seen with epilepsy. (The temporal lobe is home to the areas that are involved with emotions, and a lack of emotional colouring may result in a person perceiving themself and their environment as less real.)

Having said that, I started on a low dose of Lamictal two months ago, and I have had a small but overall improvement in my symptoms. (And if anyone is wondering, my Mr. Happy is doing quite well, thanks.)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Absentis said:


> EverDream said:
> 
> 
> > I know that this med is used also in treatment of epilepsy. This is weird. Can anyone explain the connection to epilepsy?
> ...


Nice to hear you have some improvement! Good luck with it!
Thank you (and also spirit) for the information.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been on Lamictal. It didn't help me with DP/DR. The only side effect I got from it was a rash on my face, which I guess is known to happen in come cases.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I've been on Lamictal. It didn't help me with DP/DR. The only side effect I got from it was a rash on my face, which I guess is known to happen in come cases.


I'm starting lamictal. If I get a rash on my face I'll be pissed.


----------

